# Deux carte graphique, une par système



## flotow (18 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous fait fonctionner deux cartes graphiques dans la même machine, eventuellement de deux marques différentes : un AMD pour macOS (c'est le mieux), et une NVIDIA pour Windows (c'est bien pour jouer) ?

En particulier :
- arrivez vous à booter sous macOS ? (c'est une vrai question car il y a une histoire de mémoire / périphérique ! -- par exemple si j'active le GPU intégré Intel, je ne peux plus démarrer)
- des soucis de drivers ?
- des soucis de sortie vidéo ?

Pour l'instant, j'ai seulement un GTX 980, avec El Capitan / Windows 10
J'aimerai dans le futur avoir une meilleure carte pour jouer à des jeux plus récents, tout en ayant une carte AMD pour bénéficier de métal.

Tout ça car NVIDIA ne peut sortir ses drivers pour les dernières versions de macOS !

Je trouvé cette discussion qui n'est pas terminée :
https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/336932-dual-dedicated-gpu-on-mojave-nvidia-amd/
et éventuellement ça, qui indique qu'il faut désactiver le GPU NVIDIA pour le boot sur macOS :
https://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/comments/9mmr7m/dual_gpu/

Merci !


----------



## bluesilence (12 Décembre 2019)

Hello,

Alors c'est exactement la question que je me pose aujourd'hui.
J'ai une nvidia mais qui me limite comme tu le sais à high sierra (web driver)

je viens de prendre en plus une ati.

je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'ATI, la nvidia prend le dessus. Enfin je ne sais pas si le terme est correct.

J'ai 2 semaines pour trouver une solution et après je renvois la carte avant la période légale des 14 jours.

Help aussi


----------



## iprotorwalds (12 Décembre 2019)

A ma connaissance, hackintosh permet de gérer une carte vidéo à la fois, mais pas les deux.
Par contre, nividia et cuda, sans vidéo c'est possible

je suis d'accord, c'est soit la carte ATI ( hack) et nvidia disable (cf clover pour off une 2 ièem carte).


----------



## bluesilence (17 Décembre 2019)

Pour Flotow: j'ai réussi! tu peux voir le résumé ici: https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=414382


----------

